# Your recent projects.



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Some discussion with friends has led me to wonder if it's just us that are always busy with something home workshop wise. Mind you, my friends and I are probably not typical of the population as a whole. We don't like to pay to have stuff done we can do ourselves. Especially when it is something we enjoy doing...

Anyway, the whole wood working thing was put on the back burner for me due to insufficient tools. A failed marriage, then dating, and a new marriage later, and all the home improvement projects that were put on the back burner, all of the sudden are of utmost importance. And the wife made one huge mistake. She told me to buy tools... Okee dokee then... I did a bit of reading, and looking around. and have been busy for the last month with fix it projects. So far this is what I have done...

#1. Cleared out the junk from the garage. Broken, excess, or otherwise uneeded, it went out the door.
#2. Cleaned up, lubed, and generally took care of my existing tools, almost, but not all of which, were mechanics tools. I had a few woodworking odds and ends. Router, router table, bits, drill and bits, circular saw, and a palm sander. Not 100% done with the organizing part yet. But I am about 80% done.
#3. Researched and picked up the best tools that fit my budget. No I didn't buy Ridgid. I don't have budget for that. I am happy with my purchases so far. (see the show us your shop thread if you want details there.).
#4. Picked up the lumber for a fence replacement project.
#5. Picked up the lumber, stain, and hardware to build a custom pot hanger for the kitchen. 
#6. Picked up part of the lumber (they ran out) for a Mexican Rustic style liquor cabinet to free up some room in our pantry. 
#7. Tore out a busted shop light fixture, replaced bulbs in the one good one, and installed 3 new fixtures for a total of 4 in the garage. Chances are looking really good that 2 more are going in soon too!
#8. Measured, cut, routed, drilled, sanded, cleaned, and stained base for pot rack. Once it is fully dry and cured, I am going to coat it with Satin Poly, mount the hooks, and mount that sucker unde the cabinet.
#9. Built 2 new sawhorses from 2x4s and sawhorse brackets I had sitting in the garage already.

The completion of the pot holder project, and liquor cabinet project are anxiously awaited by both my wife and myself, for multiple reasons. #1. We need the storage space. And #2. I need to move on to a China hutch if the liquor cabinet comes out as well as I think it will, or I need to start over. Either way, I am learning fast... Oh yeah, and another big project I am working on is building custom cabinet pullouts with dovetail joinery and full extension ball bearing slides. I am looking forward to this. My cabinets have funny shelves on the top that only extend half way. This project will improve my storage space, AND function of the cabinetry, not to mention give the kitchen some MUCH higher end features that will hopefully translate into selling the house...

Oh yeah, and assuming the weather dries up enough on a weekend, replace that stupid fence!

So what are you guys and gals working on these days?


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

Holly smokers, thats a lot accomplishen, in fact I feel tired just reading it :laughing: 
Not much happening around here, clients have kept me going 12 -14 hours a day last week but I have recently finished my dust collection and even started my outfeed table for my new cabinet saw. Who knows might even get it done before getting back into the grind.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I am pushing a schedule. I have a LOT of projects I want to get done before the wife and I have a child. And we are trying for that...


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

Yah that would give me insentive to


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Yeah, I am kind of ticked I let woodwork go as long as I did. But I never really had the tools. My ex would throw a hissy fit if I so much as brought a new tool home unless it was her idea. The new wife is much more understanding. Considering my family background, woodworking is a large part of family history. I want to pass this on to my sons and / or daughters. I know even doing the simple things feel good to me. Brings back a lot of good memories of being in wood shop with my friends in high school. Building a kitchen table out of reclaimed Oak and oak plywood for my mom, watching my Dad as he built display cases, and pieces of furniture for our home, and when I got old enough, helping out. I simply put, do not want to be the guy who lets that part of our family tradition die out.


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

I couldn't agree more, I think in todays life it is important to proceed with our pasions even if its not steady. I love being in the shop even if i'm not woodworking and kick myself everytime when I say to myself "maybe tommorow" because that becomes the next week. 
Good on you getting out there and don't forget we wants {PICS, PICS and more PICS


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey, the lighting is up. As soon as something more interesting than the pot rack comes out of my shop I will post it! (Pot rack = routed 2x2 with countersinks and swag hooks with a few overly generous coats of stain...) The liquor cabinet will need a redesign. I built the grid, and test fit a bottle of Teqila and we had a fittment error. Time to rethink that... I am checking the weather channel right now to see if I have a chance of getting some work on that fence done in the next couple of days...

***EDIT***

Just checked the weather report, and all systems are go for fencing this weekend!!!


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

Have fun


----------



## JCCLARK (Jan 30, 2007)

Well I'm still on my bedroom furniture project for my son.
I promised him a bedroom set if he gave me a grandbaby,
my grandson is now 10 months old!
I made two endtables last winter, I'm finishing up a 6 drawer dresser
this week, and I'm halfway into a armoiur that'll complete
my obligation.
I only do woodworking in the cold winter months, in the summer
I do auto paint and body work, I have 3 customers waiting already
so I need to get this furniture done.:thumbsup:


----------



## LarrySch (Dec 31, 2007)

> I love being in the shop even if i'm not woodworking


Boy I have to agree on this - my wife asks me what I am building and I say nothing - then she says well what the heck are you doing out there then. Well, I needed to clean, empty the vacuum system, then I needed to make some jigs, always making jigs, but somewhere in there I did make a 6' hallway table for the kids, oh ya, left over cedar made two little boxes, and a wine rack for the daughter in law - and each project takes at least a week to complete - well maybe two or three weeks - heck I am retired - I do not need to look at the clock or calender - I have 6 Saturdays and one Sunday and its quitting time - anytime I want...But I also only do woodworking in the cold winter months - as more pressing things need to get done - yard work, gardening, metal detecting - fishing - target shooting - camping trips - ya I love the cold winter months - so I can wood work - and slow down a little..


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Well, it's not much to look at, but here are some pics of the quickies I have been knocking out this week...

The wife's pot holder, which is going in tonight along with antique brass swag hooks to hold the pots and pans. Will get final pics of those.









Okay these are fugly functional. But I had a couple of pairs of saw horse brackets, and a pile of 2x4 bits and pieces, and I came up with enough to slap together some saw horses to help with various tasks around the shop, and in the yard.









I just noticed looking at the pic of the saw horses, that you can see the flourescent lighting that I tore out. That one simply had a bad ballast, and at $7.99 for a new Shop Light at Home Depot, or $10.99 for a ballast, which do you think I am going to do? I am working on getting a couple more power drops brought into the garage to make it more functional. It amazes me that these stupid things only have one outlet in them. I brought a second one in a few years back to feed power to the lighting over the bench, Now I need power for lighting in the main area of the shop, and power on the walls. Right now I am using one tool at a time, and swapping an extension cord like a madman. Not the best way to do it, but it works.


----------



## Buffalo Bilious (Aug 20, 2007)

The temp in Michigan right now is around 40*, about the warmest it's been for the last month or so.

It's going back to sub 32* tomorrow. 

The little torpedo heater does provide a level of warmth, but I think I was spending more on kerosene than I was for gas for my truck.

So the answer is, it's slow-go or no-go in the shop right now. :thumbdown:

Which bums me out, because I'm smack in the middle of a project, I've got two more I want to start, and I happen to be in between jobs, so I could really be going to town right now.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I know coastal Texas doesn't compare with Michigan cold wise, but I can tell you that I have a couple of thermal projects to work on this year as well. You see it gets too danged HOT here to actually do anything resembling work in the garage in the summer. I am planning on tossing some of the pink fiberglass insulation in the attic over the garage, blow some blow in insulation in the existing wall cavities, and line the garage doors with some of the thick Reflectix. I will build an adapter board so that I can put window unit A/C under the partially opened garage door, and cool the garage / shop down to a tolerable level. (The A/C unit is a Gold Star remote control unit, I think it is like 8 or 10K BTU capacity. I know the box said it would cool something like 600 sq ft. Which is WAY more space than I have...


----------



## toddj99 (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm currently in the process of making ANOTHER cheval mirror. I've seem to have hit a gold mine here at work. I've got 4 toy boxes to build (started one) and am finishing up a shelf for the wife. Everyone here at work knows that their projects will take time since I do my woodworking after hours and on weekends and that, since I have to live with her, my wife can trump them anytime. I also got 2 kids that I spend time with. I've also decided to make the lower shelves (pot and pan areas) into a large drawer like area. It would make it much easier for the wife.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

toddj99, how are you planning on making those drawer like sections? Have you done up any designs yet? I am wanting to do that with mine as well...


----------



## toddj99 (Jan 1, 2008)

dbhost said:


> toddj99, how are you planning on making those drawer like sections? Have you done up any designs yet? I am wanting to do that with mine as well...


I haven't drawn anything up yet. I'll have to figure out how to remove the support brace on the front and still have the required support. I guess i'll have to run something from behind and around the face of the cabinet doors. The drawers are just going to be made from 1/2" plywood joined by rabbets/dados/grooves with 2 full extension drawer slides mounted on the bottoms. the front of each drawer will be a little lower than the sides and back and i'll just put some sort of wooden pull on the front that can be easily grabbed from a stooping position.


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

daryl in nanoose said:


> Holly smokers, thats a lot accomplishen, in fact I feel tired just reading it :laughing:
> Not much happening around here, clients have kept me going 12 -14 hours a day last week but I have recently finished my dust collection and even started my outfeed table for my new cabinet saw. Who knows might even get it done before getting back into the grind.


Well I got it done, nothing to write home about but after using it this evening I don't know how I lived without it. I will have to redo the legs better but that means back to the shop....yuppppeeee


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I LOVE that extension table! You might want to wax it up with some beezwax to keep your outfeed from sticking though...

I can't do a table like that due to my sliding miter table on my saw, but I have already found those sawhorses an invaluable outfeed support...


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

*daryl in nanoose* 


On the legs why don't you just insert "X" between the legs.

give it some steady ready


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks guy's,I plan on poly and then wax.
Connot figue out in my head if I do a x how is it going to fold up. It is very steady now even if I bump into it whats bugging is the legs look silly and protrude past the table so I am going to have to slide them closer to the end and I want to put them inside not outside like they are now.


----------



## LarrySch (Dec 31, 2007)

daryl - the top of the table looks like plywood - if that is the case - would MDF work as well? Just thinking cheaper table - but that is a great idea - now I am going to have to look at my table saw and see if I can build a attached out feed table. My only problem is that the motor sits back there.


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes the table is Birch plywood but I still have to poly it and then wax it. Yes mdf works to but you need to have a good subframe to keep it flat. I know a lot of guys will laminate to top to stableize the MDF and it gives you a nice smooth finish.
No problem with doing this with a contractors saw where the motor hangs out the back. What you need to do is bolt a angle bar at the near bottom of the metal stand as well as the top then you make a top that just clears the motor. You would put supports on a angle down to the angle bar. Now you just go ahead and make your outfeed table. Don't forget to dado for your miter slots.
Here is a very FAST drawing. The bottom angle bar can be higher than what I have drawn here


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

Took me a minute but I borrowed thse pics from woodcentral. He made his out of a metal frame but I think you will get the idea.


----------



## LarrySch (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks that looks great and as I do not move my table saw - I could make this with a heavier set of legs.


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

Sounds like a good plan. Show us some pics when you get it done.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Well, today, with the nice temps, and dry skies brought a trip to HD for concrete. I figured something out. 1200 lbs, behind the rear axle, makes my truck drive all kinds of squirrely... I got home, unloaded the concrete (20 bags @ 60lbs each). Tore out starting just after the first post, 5 8 foot sections of fencing, and 4 fence posts. I dug, hole prepped, levelled, and concreted 3 of those new post holes. I started after the first post as I replaced THAT post less than 3 years ago. It is still looking fairly new. With that work done, in the hour and a half I had after work prior to losing all sunlight, I cleaned up as best I could anyway. I need to remove the broken up fence waste still after all, but I have a ways to go... Anyway, with that done, I moved on to dragging a spare dryer out of my garage and hauled it over to Father in law for him to use. After the obligatory in law family drama, I got a chance to come home with my wife, grab some goodies for dinner, and start dismantling old broken projects for usable lumber. I had a gate I built years ago that some kids kicked in after I had it up for about 3 days. I took it apart for the usable cedar pickets and 2x4 sections. I had some other similar type projects in various states of disrepair that I now have the hardware neatly stashed away, and the lumber stacked against the workbench. Now it is time to go to bed. Tomorrow is yet another full night of work when I get off the job.


----------



## aclose (Nov 11, 2007)

dbhost, where are you that you're digging fence post holes at this time of year? if the ground is soft enough for that, you should invite us to visit and give you a hand  the ground up here is frozen quite solid at this time of year...


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

aclose said:


> dbhost, where are you that you're digging fence post holes at this time of year? if the ground is soft enough for that, you should invite us to visit and give you a hand  the ground up here is frozen quite solid at this time of year...


Coastal Texas. The ground is far from hard right now. Actually the problem I am having is expanding clay. Our soil is REALLY wet, and as soon as the shovel blade hits it, and air hits the clay, it swells...

I should have sanded the holes too. But to heck with it.


----------



## aclose (Nov 11, 2007)

dbhost said:


> I should have sanded the holes too. But to heck with it.


and what grit sand paper do you use in Texas when sanding holes filled with wet clay???  :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

:laughing:To quote Homer Simpson. D'oh! :laughing:


----------



## LarrySch (Dec 31, 2007)

> The ground is far from hard right now


LOL were froze down at least 18" with about 15" of snow on top of that. Guess my garden will have to wait a few days.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Yeah, my weather problems are on the other end of the thermal scale... Makes me miss living up north during the summer. But you can keep those frozen winters! I've had too many car wrecks, and a back to prove it, to ever want to spend more than a couple of days near truly cold weather...


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Wow db, I got tired just reading this thread. You have a lot on your plate. 
My list is as follows:
1 Finish the hallway. We are down to final sanding, varnishing, and installation of the trim boards, so I see light at the end of the tunnel here.
2 Finish building the gates, tear out the old 27 foot long by 8 foot high compound wall, build a new wall, and install the new gates.
3 Remove the old siding from the front of my shop, and install the cedar shakes I split this winter. About 540 square feet.
4 Rip out the old shelves in my woodwork shop, build new benches, and new shelves.
5 finish installing my dust collection system after I have built the new benches and shelves.
6 Build a traditional woodworking bench about 3 feet by 10 feet by 4 inches thick from a bunch of roughsawn alder my brother gave me.
7 Clean up the 14 foot aluminum boat that I recently acquired, and refurbish the little trailer that came with it. It needs lights, fenders, and a sanding and painting.
8 Get started preparing the garden for planting in the spring.
9 Rewire the workshop to provide more circuits for lighting, outlets, and 220 volt outlets.
10 Build a router table.

This is just the short list. I am sure I'll think of more as time carries on.
The only good thing about all this is that I am retired now, so I don't have a tight schedule.
I have to have a little nap now.

Just a suggestion for your saw horses. I built a set from the identical brackets, and found that they kept coming apart. I added horizontal crossbaces at the sides and ends to give them more stability. I built one sawhorse with the bracing inside the legs, and one sawhorse with the bracing outside the legs. That way they will still nest together, as yours are shown.

Have fun with your many projects, including the babymaking one.

Gerry


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I was kind of wondering about doing that, but I wondered about how to make them keep nesting. I like your idea... Yeah, they wiggle a little bit. Not too bad, but bad enough to notice.

The rough thing is, I'm not retired. I work a job where I spend a LOT of time watching progress bars go by. But I have to try to get things in and done in what few daylight hours I have when I get home from work. 

I find that while I really enjoy making the money I do in an office job, in a weird way, I miss the physical demands of the jobs I did back in my college days. 

Today was one of those productive days sort of. I slept in a little bit for once and felt great for it. I ran some errands, and then about 2:30 finally was able to start in on working the fence. That went on until about a little before 6:30 I guess, when I lost my sunlight. I have the posts up, trimmed to height, and rails on. The posts aren't all in an EXACTLY straight line, because I kept digging around to find where the (I am going to censor my self here) I could put a post that didn't have a prior concrete footing stopping me. So it is about 2" into my neighbors yard. If he doesn't like it, he can move it... The gate is now about 2" further away than it was before (the new post doesn't lean in those 2"), so I need to either widen the gate, or shim that sucker with a 2x4, which is what I think I am going to do.

But I am done for tonight. I am going to wash my face, put a clean shirt on, and take my wife out to dinner.


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

dbhost said:


> But I am done for tonight. I am going to wash my face, put a clean shirt on, and take my wife out to dinner.


Hey, thats exacly what I did last night.:laughing:


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Working for a living does tend to interfere with the fun stuff, doesn't it. When I was working full time I never seemed to have enough steam to get a lot of the things done that I wanted to. Now I have so many things on my list that it gets a little mind boggling. The strange thing to me is that I don't miss working for a living at all. I thought I might, but surprise, I don't.

Sounds like you are making good progress on your fence. Keep it up.

Gerry


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Daryl

That is a tidy looking well organised shop you have, from what I could see in your pictures. I like your tablesaw extension table. It looks real handy. I have taken some pictures of my shop, and gotten them into my computer, but I'll be doggoned if I can figure out how to post them. I tried doing one set, but the Forum didn't accept jpg format.

Gerry


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

daryl in nanoose said:


> Thanks guy's,I plan on poly and then wax.
> Connot figue out in my head if I do a x how is it going to fold up. It is very steady now even if I bump into it whats bugging is the legs look silly and protrude past the table so I am going to have to slide them closer to the end and I want to put them inside not outside like they are now.


Could you incorporate one of those steel tubular folding leg sets into the underside of your table? I built a fold up picnic table with a set once, and they work pretty good. Not as pretty as wood, but darn practical.

Gerry


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

Gerry KIERNAN said:


> Could you incorporate one of those steel tubular folding leg sets into the underside of your table? I built a fold up picnic table with a set once, and they work pretty good. Not as pretty as wood, but darn practical.
> 
> Gerry


Thanks Gerry, Unfortunately that won't work. I originally was going to put the legs underneath the table but lost my thought process by the time I got to the legs :wallbash: 
I am going to go change them to my original thoughts.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Gerry KIERNAN said:


> Sounds like you are making good progress on your fence. Keep it up.
> 
> Gerry



Funny you should mention that. One of the concrete footings expanded away from the post while it cured. (Never heard of that, but okay). So I have to figure out how to fill the gap. It left like a 1/8" gap... I figure I will just push in some more quickcrete with a broom, and then water it in...


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

dbhost said:


> Funny you should mention that. One of the concrete footings expanded away from the post while it cured. (Never heard of that, but okay). So I have to figure out how to fill the gap. It left like a 1/8" gap... I figure I will just push in some more quickcrete with a broom, and then water it in...


This shrinkage is caused by to much water in the mix. I would wait a little bit and then add some high strength concrete patch or masonary cement. What I like about the concrete patch is the stuff I use dries very fast


----------



## Al Killian (Aug 14, 2007)

I do some furniture refinishing. And currently doing a bedroom set for a couple. It has a dresser, double bed and mirror. They want the whole thing left plain(clear poly) to show off the maple grain. They also want all the drawers inside and out sealed. She has really bad allergies.
http://s78.photobucket.com/albums/j104/Al_Killian/Refinshed furniture/


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Guess that's what I get for not measuring Quick Crete. Always dug the hole, poured in a little bit of mix, wet it down, stuck the post in and leveled it with rocks, poured in the rest of the mix, and wet it down until there was a bit of water standing on top. First time in a couple hundred fence posts this has happened...

I guess that is why there are directions on the bag huh?

The shrinkage turned into swellage today though. That post is as tight as can be right now... The rails and pickets are up on this side. The corner at the back is temporary and a funny shape because the back of the fence LEANS into the bayou a little bit. (Yeah I live in the south for sure, I have a Bayou in my back yard!)

That one is going to have to wait a little bit. I have to get some more material. Particularly posts and rails. (2x4 and 4x4 pressure treated stuff) the pickets are actually good. Just had a tree grow into the back of the fence and push on it is all...


----------



## huntsman22 (Feb 2, 2008)

This is the project I have been busy with....... A lot of fun roof framing.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Well that will make a cute little shack huh? 

I'm afraid to know, is that a house or a hotel you guys are building?


----------



## huntsman22 (Feb 2, 2008)

A house. But it's only a measly 17,000 sq. ft......... For 4 people. The son is a senior that is leaving for college. Here is the latest.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Man I wish I had the LAND to stretch my little shack into something like that.

Oh well, at least I don't have all that white stuff on my roof...


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

dbhost said:


> Guess that's what I get for not measuring Quick Crete. Always dug the hole, poured in a little bit of mix, wet it down, stuck the post in and leveled it with rocks, poured in the rest of the mix, and wet it down until there was a bit of water standing on top. First time in a couple hundred fence posts this has happened...
> 
> I guess that is why there are directions on the bag huh?
> 
> ...


Sounds like your moving right along :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

huntsman22 said:


> A house. But it's only a measly 17,000 sq. ft......... For 4 people. The son is a senior that is leaving for college. Here is the latest.


Beautiful work, must be some house:thumbsup:


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

Al Killian said:


> I do some furniture refinishing. And currently doing a bedroom set for a couple. It has a dresser, double bed and mirror. They want the whole thing left plain(clear poly) to show off the maple grain. They also want all the drawers inside and out sealed. She has really bad allergies.
> http://s78.photobucket.com/albums/j104/Al_Killian/Refinshed furniture/


Sure hope we get to see some pics when you get it all done:smile:


----------



## Al Killian (Aug 14, 2007)

I am hopeing by wensday to finish it up. The dresser is finished and polished. The bed needs on more coat tommrow and it will be done. I will post pics of the fiished peice.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Post up pics of that furniture when you get it done...

Yeah, I am clipping along at a fairly good pace. My pickets aren't 100% straight, as the ground slopes back toward the Bayou. And one post is about 3" into my neighbors yard. Prior concrete footings were in the way to put it where it should have gone...

I am about to start on the back most likely next weekend. I am going to recycle the pickets from the original fence though. The ones along the back are in really good shape. I have enough rails, but I will need some new posts as I am kind of prone to breaking them trying to level them up. Kind of a moot point I guess. Trees grow, and the Bayou seems to suck every fence into it eventually...


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

Well I made it to the shop on Sunday and made a couple of Magnetic boards out of some left over Sheet metal form a reno


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

What, pray tell... is a Reno other than a city in Nevada?


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

dbhost said:


> What, pray tell... is a Reno other than a city in Nevada?


:laughing: Renovation, sorry had to gigle a little


----------



## LarrySch (Dec 31, 2007)

I was going to ask that same question - about the Reno - I was ready to grab all my nickles. I keep looking at all the shop pictures you have show - and thinking maybe I need to put doors on my tables. I left them all of mine open. 

That house is pretty dang nice. I would love to have the open court yard effect. Good place for a huge water pond of some kind. But I kind of like open space too.


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

LarrySch said:


> I was going to ask that same question - about the Reno - I was ready to grab all my nickles. I keep looking at all the shop pictures you have show - and thinking maybe I need to put doors on my tables. I left them all of mine open.
> 
> That house is pretty dang nice. I would love to have the open court yard effect. Good place for a huge water pond of some kind. But I kind of like open space too.


My shop looked so untidy and messy before I put drawers and cabinets with doors.
Now its a plessure to work out there even when it is messy.:laughing:


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I am not quite up to the point where I want to be THAT pretty. But I am busily sketching out plans to build a rolling stand to put my router table on. Maybe say 22" high. That would put the deck of my router table at 40". Perhaps I should go lower, but 36" has me stooped over. Anyway, I have been sketching out a basic design out of 2x4 stock and plywood. Not pretty, but functional. I was figuring on using Pocket screws and cross bracing to get the job done.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Hall is almost complete. I shudder to think how long it would take me to build the little clubhouse that huntsman is working on. Now, where did I put that list?

Gerry


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

daryl in nanoose said:


> My shop looked so untidy and messy before I put drawers and cabinets with doors.
> Now its a plessure to work out there even when it is messy.:laughing:


That is a big issue in my workshop too. I know its on the list somewhere.:thumbsup: 
Gerry
First I gotta fix my truck. Blew a gasket out of the exhaust, between the manifold and tail pipe, and it sounds like an army tank with the heaves.

List just got longer.

Gerry


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

Gerry KIERNAN said:


> List just got longer.
> 
> Gerry


Isn't that "ALWAYS THE WAY".


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

daryl in nanoose said:


> Isn't that "ALWAYS THE WAY".


Pretty much. Oh well, keeps me from getting bored. I checked it out yesterday, and turns out that there is no gasket to deal with. The weld that holds the tail pipe into the flange let go. I can put it back together, but it is going to be one mean SOB to get at to reweld.

Gerry:furious:  

Oh well, at least it wasn't something expensive, like a cracked manifold.


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

Gerry, before you go climbing in there, tie a rope on the bumper and then on you that way if you get lost someone can pull you out:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Just as long as they don't yank the rope. Man that could hurt.

Gerry


----------



## Knot Home (Feb 14, 2008)

New to this site, and enjoying it immensly. I have a cherry tv stand going that I'm finishing prior to assembly. Plywood carcass and hardwood top, face, and base. I should be actually putting it together this weekend. I have two jewelry boxes in figured walnut that I've finally gotten around to for my two daughters who don't have one yet. These are built but need finish and final assembly. No hurry, their birthdays are in the Summer. Between all of this, I'm building boat models that have been selling like hotcakes all winter to fund the other projects (actually paid for my whole shop in about four months with these silly things). After the tv stand I have a couple of book cases I've been wanting to build for a while that are going to get done. By then it will be Summer, and I go fishing mostly.

Roy


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

Hey Knot home, welcome to our little space on the web. Looks like you got your hands full but don't forgert to show off your work, we would love to see them.:thumbup:


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Looks like I have to throw brakes on the wife's Saturn this weekend. Oh well, so much for getting the back line on the fence done.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Welcome Roy
Ah, summer and fishing. What could be better.

Gerry


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Fishing? What's that? I've been so busy I haven't had time to fish...


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

Gee, I fish every day, you know Fish through this drawer and that looking for something:laughing:


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

daryl in nanoose said:


> Gee, I fish every day, you know Fish through this drawer and that looking for something:laughing:


No! No! Daryl, I think you have the wrong idea here. Fishing, you know, where you get out on a boat on some placid little lake, surrounded by beautiful scenery, quietly drinking your beer, and don't catch a thing all day? That's fishing!:laughing: :laughing: My brother actually sometimes catches something.

Gerry


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

I could of used some days like that lately:laughing: 
I hate to admit it but I have lived here in Nanoose which is surrounded by water 40 years and I bet ive only fished 3-4 times:thumbdown:


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

You have GOT to be kidding me! On a typical year, I am fishing on Friday after work, and Saturday morning. This last year has been so busy I haven't been out at all...


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

No pics of it yet, but the fence posts are back up, a second time. (Tornado). I also took the opportunity of Presidents day afternoon to throw together a quick pocket screw jointed router cart. It's just a simple 2x4 frame with 3/4 plywood top and shelf. I have a bit more work to do to this thing. The next steps are going to be.

#1. Add outlet strip.
#2. Add sides, back, and doors.
#3. Add moldings to cover end grain.
#4. Create lip around top with quarter round to create tool well.
#5. Locate 5/16 x 1 carriage bolt, and nut. Create stud from these on Wolfcraft table leg to hold the collet wrench.

It is currently rolling on 3" fixed on one end, and 3" swivel locking castors on the other end...

And NO this is not made with any sort of fancy, high end, expensive lumber. This is all southern Yellow pine. Nothing fancy, but effective enough for my needs...

Will post pics when I am finished. Of the router cart, AND the fence. Assuming neither of them gets plowed by a tornado again...


----------



## aclose (Nov 11, 2007)

dude, do you ever rest? you make me tired just reading your posts.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Not really. My wife and I are trying to get a fairly large list done before baby arrives...


----------



## aclose (Nov 11, 2007)

ah, that's understandable :smile: i did the same thing. 
good luck, and congrats on the baby!
is this your first? my son is now 19 mos old and is the best thing that ever happened to me :thumbsup:


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Our first. Yeah... The house is still in the been a bachelor too long, and just got married stage. At our age though, we can't afford to wait too long for kids, and we did date for a long time...


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

You really do have your full. I did get a little time over the weekend to do a project for a client. Gee it sure was nice spending the whole weekend with *NO* disruptions.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

THat's a nice looking hall rack Daryl.

Gerry


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks Gerry, the damb wife saw it so now I have to build another one:laughing:


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

That hall rack is in one of my woodworking magazines this month. I am trying to hide it from my wife right now!


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

dbhost said:


> That hall rack is in one of my woodworking magazines this month. I am trying to hide it from my wife right now!


:laughing: :laughing: If this keeps up I'll have to get a bigger house:laughing:


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

daryl in nanoose said:


> Thanks Gerry, the damb wife saw it so now I have to build another one:laughing:


Hey Daryl
Maybe you should be cutting multiples of boards. I think when other people see it you are going to get some orders.:laughing: 

Gerry


----------



## bigredc (Sep 1, 2007)

Daryl That is very nice. I havn't built anything in weeks. I did get my DC system done for the most part. I have old machines, that didn't come set up for dust collection, so I had to invent way's to capture it. I guess some of it was made of wood. I getting good at bending tin. I rebuilt my planer, and got the snipe out of it. 
Chris


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Well, for what it's worth, the fence is back up... Somehow one of the pickets is missing...


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

*Somehow one of the pickets is missing...*
Well that's a bummer I bet your glad it's back up. Now you can get back to that very long list of yours.
Maybe you want to walk around the neighborhood and see if the Tornado added a picket to someone's fence:laughing:


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Here's hoping you get no more tornados.

Gerry


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh I think I found the picket. Not sure if it is MINE or not, about 6 houses down in the top of an oak. Pretty sure the neighbor would think I was nuts for getting it back down... 

Yeah, I am back to the way too long list already... I was trying to restain the first of the cabinet doors this weekend. It has been so humid that I cannot seem to get the stain to dry though..


----------

